# Growroom division of space



## themummerts (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello all. I am nearing harvest on my first serious grow.:watchplant:    It is working so well I want to set up properly for the next.  To do that I need some information form those of you who have done this several times.  The how I pretty much have and just need to practice, and I have the equipment, but I dont know how much space I need for the four stages; vegetative, flowering, drying, and curing.
I dont want your actual sizes, unless you want to give them, but how much of the whole operations floor space is devoted to each. For example if you had 32 sq. ft. in flower, 16 sq. ft. in vegetative, 12 sq. ft. for drying, and 4 sq.ft. curing storage that would be 50% for flower, 25% for vegetative, 19% for drying, and 6% for cure storage.
I am not going to be big because I grow only for a friend and I at present but I want to get set up properly so I dont find I am short in one of the spaces.  Can you help me out?:joint:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 16, 2011)

That is a tough one as everyone does something a little different depending on their own situation. Flower and veg ratio is about right depending on how you grow(some like to grow big plants so their veg and flower space are the same space. Some like to grow closer to SOG and have little veg space at all. I have worked into a medium setup that kind of reflects the ratio that you have stated, except that drying and curing doesn't take up as much space(that depends on your method of drying as well). I have 3 specific grow rooms that I both veg and flower in, and my cycle works so that when I harvest, I can just hang my buds to dry right in the same rooms that they grew in. Then once they have dried for 7-14 days, I take em down, move the next set of clones into position, flip on the lights, and keep on rockin. After drying them, I do the final prepping then put em in "canning" jars and stick em in my closet on the floor.   If you get your timing down, you can just run some string across the grow room after harvesting, trim the buds to remove all the extra weight of the sugar leaves, then hang the buds right in the same room where you already have good ventilation and light control. That way you don't have to devote space to just drying and curing. Hope this helps


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 16, 2011)

Maybe we should start with your equipment.  Tell us about your lights and your ventilation--do you have equipment for spaces this large?  A 32' space is really quite a large space if you are only growing for you and a friend.  I can supply several people in a space under 20 sq ft.  If you have separate vegging and flowering spaces, you may want to do a perpetual harvest where you harvest a couple of plants every 2 weeks or so and put 2 new plants in the flowering space from your vegging space.  If you are keeping mothers, your veg room is probably a good size.  If you are not keeping mothers, it could probably be smaller without any problems.  Your drying and curing spaces are not going to need to be nearly that large.  You can probably dry in 1/2 that space and curing space can be a closet shelf.

Part of how large you make your spaces is dependent on how you want to grow and the equipment you have and/or can get.


----------



## themummerts (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi, Thanks for the response. I am legal and want to stay that way so I can currently grow only 6 mature plants and 6 more in clone/veg. My plan is to grow wide plants by training and have those plants fill 40 sq. ft.  My room is 11' by 11' so leaving 20% for equipment and my access I have about 100 sq. ft. to work with and wanted to know if I should have more flower space and how to divide up the rest. I have humidity and temperature control, holding about 40% RH and cooling to 60s at night and up to 80 day. I have a CO2 controller but have not used it as it goes in last. I currently have 1000 watts HPS and 240 watts high intensity fluorescent. I was looking for percentage space numbers because in my case that is how many sq. ft. I need for each.
That was my reply to another similar post.  I own the house (me and the bank) so I can do mods but I have to keep it repairable to appease my partner who worries about selling the house if we need to.  A three room operation would be nice but I don't currently have another room so I will need to provide light tight areas for drying, flowering and vegging within the room.  Curing can be elsewhere if needs be.
I hope this information helps,
Michael Mummert
P.S. I do plan to grow for others but only have my card and recommendation at present so have to stay at the minimum number of plants and hide the product until I can "get rid" of the excess.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 16, 2011)

A 1000W is only going to adequately cover 30 sq ft.  If you want to max out your space and your plants, you are going to need more light.  You are most likely not going to be able to utilize the fluoros with the HPS--you simply cannot get them close enough to do any real good...or are the fluoros for vegging?  The watts really do not matter.  What type of fluoros and how many lumens do they put out?  You really need a minimum is 5000 lumens per sq ft of flowering and 3000 for vegging.  

If you are limited by plant numbers, you are going to want to veg for a long time and probably lst or scrog.  To do this you really need to be working with clones.  

You need air tight spaces, (most likely) AC, and a bunch of other things for CO2 enhancement to be of benefit.  If you are just starting out, I would be for getting your grow dialed before I started adding CO2.

Tell us more about your ventilation.  You do not need a light tight room for drying.


----------

